# Cuddle time with Cholla & Pepper



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pictures of last night's cuddle time with Cholla & Pepper. Pepper is doing better & better. Getting more confident all the time. Of course, a constant supply of mealies helps.  
First is Cholla, then Pepper









nomnomnom









"Hey Pepper! They have mealies!"


















"I found them!"


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I love nomming mealworms pictures! 

It's great that Pepper is making progress. They are both so pretty  Do you guys have cuddle time every night?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Do you guys have cuddle time every night?


Yup - every single night. Anywhere from 30 - 60 minutes for each hedgie. I look forward to it all day.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both so adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are stunning and look so happy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Awwww! So darling! I love how their little ears stick up


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY for Pepper starting to come around!  I love the pictures, especially Cholla going "Hey Pepper, they have mealies!". I'm surprised he'd tell her, I should think he'd want to hog all the mealies for himself! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> YAY for Pepper starting to come around!  I love the pictures, especially Cholla going "Hey Pepper, they have mealies!". I'm surprised he'd tell her, I should think he'd want to hog all the mealies for himself! :lol:


 :lol: Sounds like something he would do. But I think he has a soft spot for his big sister. Especially since she could totally kick his butt. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Smart boy! Don't mess with the big sisters, they'll keep anyone else from picking on you, but that doesn't mean they can't do it themselves! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are both so adorable  I'm the same way and look forward to hedgie time all day, some days it takes all of my power not to reach in and get them out early :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh I just love these two!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love these pics and their captions!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such sweet, sweet hogs ^_^

This just reminded me that I have to stop by the pet store to pick up some more mealies hmm


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, so cute! I'm so glad Pepper is getting more comfortable!


----------

